# Having a hard time finding Sodium Nitrite.



## mantooth (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi, I live in Costa Rica and I can't find Sodium Nitrite anywhere. I have asked people in my town and searched the internet with no luck. Does anyone have any suggestions? Anyone that lives in Costa Rica that have bought Sodium Nitrite? Thanks!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 7, 2013)

What you really want is Cure #1.....  a 6.25% mix of sodium nitrite in salt....   Much safer than pure sodium nitrite....   Amazon, Sausage Maker carry it...  You use about 1 gram +/- per pound of meat so 1 pound cure #1 is good for over 400#'s of cured meat....    

Dave


----------



## mantooth (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks DaveOmak! Yes any type of mix would be great! I used to get cure #1 back home in Canada. I am not sure if shipping it into Costa Rica would work. I have heard that customs all over the globe hold anything with nitrates/nitrites in them. Is this true?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 7, 2013)

No idea.....   Have it repackaged where ever you buy it....  Dave


----------



## mantooth (Nov 7, 2013)

Good idea dave, thanks! I would still like to here from anyone that may know where to buy cure #1 or similar in Costa Rica.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 8, 2013)

Jees Dave

That sounds like a moonshiner quote---LOL

Gary


----------



## realbigswede (Nov 16, 2013)

Walmart carry it but you have to order it and it is send to your local Walmart  for no charge... at least here in Maryland...


----------



## timberjet (Nov 16, 2013)

Maybe try and find some jerky brine mix or something similar. I had to get some on short notice a while back and couldn't find it anywhere so I stumbled on some jerky brine packets that included the little pink bag of instacure with them. Maybe??? Maybe not. Just A thought. Are there any large markets around you that sell chorizo or other smoked sausages that you could horse trade some out of them?


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 21, 2013)

Mantooth,

if you continue to have issues finding cure #1, let me know, I'll pick up a pound off ebay and mail it to you. I know how it can be to need something and not be able to get it. I'm going to be running into the same problem when I move to the Philippines. Luckly I have friends and family here that can send me what i'll want. 

If you want me to send you some, just drop me a line.

Louie

a.K.a. junkcollector


----------



## mantooth (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas guys. Sorry for the delayed response. I moved for the 6th time in 3 months so been a little busy. Junkcollector thanks for the offer may have to take you up on that!


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 22, 2013)

I understand about moving. I'm in the process of moving to Philippines now. 

If you want me to get ya some just let me know. Ebay has it all day long, every day.... Just let me know.


----------



## vstyn (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi

I was in Costa Rica this summer, I would have brought you some. www. sausagemaker.com

vic


----------

